# Abby in hospital



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Abby had her spay operation on Monday. She was doing so well
but this morning I noticed that she was bleeding from the incision.

I rushed her to the vet office and they checked her out. The vet
said it looks like a suture reaction. There is a rather pronounced
lump along the incision.

The vet didnt think it was too serious but suggested I leave her
over the weekend. They are going to pack and bandage the
incision and confine her.

This is probably all my fault. I took her out yesterday in public
since she was doing so well and getting pretty antsy. Probably
too much jumping around in and out of the car and straining
on the leash at times.

I feel so terrible and I dont know what Im going to do with myself
for the next two days.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up it was probably not your fault. It's hard to contain a young excited pup and I am sure you were doing the best you could


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

My best wishes for Abby. Seems like the vet is doing the best for her. Sometimes stuff just happens. Take care of YOU so you can take care of her!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww poor Abby. That stinks. If the vet said suture reaction, it sounds like the cause is her body reacting in a bad way to the sutures and not something you did.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't beat yourself up. My Abby got an infection when she was spayed and $2500 later had an incision 4 times the size of the original. There is no scar now. Young dogs have great healing powers. Do your best to keep her from moving too much but don't feel guilty if that is too much to ask of your dog.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I didnt need to take her out. We were low on dog
food and bad weather is forecast here for the weekend
so I took her to TSC to get supplies. Dog food, some
biscuits and chewy toy.

I stopped at another store for a couple of items and
took her inside with me. So that was a lot of jumping
in and out of the car.

She also got really revved up over a stray cat we almost
literally ran into yesterday afternoon. She was really
pulling and training on the leash.

The vet had a name for the condition. But I cant
remember now what she said. But she did say the
swelling was between the skin and abdomen and that
its a fairly common thing in over active dogs.

I think she said they were going to hot pack it and
bandage it and keep her confined until it heals a bit.
Wont know much until Monday morning. I'll be out
of my mind by then...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree...its not your fault. Sometimes dogs just have reactions to things like that. My last GSD that I had spayed kept bleeding and seeping from the incision. Took like 3 weeks for it to stop. It was one of those things...no fault of anyone. 

Keep us posted on your Abby's progress. Hugs to you...I know its stressful when our pups are away from us like that.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree also...it's not your fault!! I'm sure she will be just fine!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor girl! Well it sounds like it will be fixed up in no time. 

I can sympathize with how you feel. We let Niko do too much after his neuter and then he swelled up enough that we had to crate him for a week. We felt like bad parents.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Fortunately the clinic took us right in this morning with no appointment.
I didnt even call. Just packed Abby into the car and went.

They were really nice to me and my old shepherd Mikey when we were
dealing with his cancer. They worked us in without an appointment
more times than I care to think about...

I cant sit still and just wait. Im going there this afternoon and find out
how things are going. Patience has never been one of my strong points.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor baby - feel better soon Abby.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Unless they have someone there at all times (evenings and weekends) I won't leave my dog overnight at a vets office. 

I tell them that unless they plan to sleep next to the dogs cage the dog is better off at home with me ... because I *DO* sleep right next to them when they are sick or recovering from surgery.

If something goes wrong I either call the emergency after homes line for MY vet or toss the dog in the car and head for the overnight ER vet.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Unless they have someone there at all times (evenings and weekends) I won't leave my dog overnight at a vets office.


Thats where Im at right now. The office closed at noon on Saturday.
I completely forgot it was Saturday.

They have a vet tech that checks on the animals over the weekend
but there isnt any way to contact them. I hate not knowing anything
all weekend. Monday cant come soon enough...


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Poor girl. 

Praying for speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

I think Im going through GSD withdrawal...It wasnt so bad
on Monday since I was going to be picking her up that afternoon.

This time no dog until Monday morning. 

I went out and bought her ANOTHER new toy. A big stuffed Milkbone
squeaky toy with rope ends.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hope that time speeds by, and you are back with your Abby soon!


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Arghh!...24 hours to go. The not knowing is the worst part.
I hope she slept better than I did last night.

I really miss her...I wish she was here right now biting my toes
or destroying my good leather jacket...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure the confinement over the weekend will do her a world of good. It seems such a short time ago that you were ready to murder her and now you can't bear a weekend apart! Funny how they do that do us. Hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

The vet office opens at 8:00 AM so I was ringing the
phone at precisely 8:00. They said Abby was fine and
the discharge has stopped although she still has some
swelling.

They want to do another treatment this morning and
then discharge her this afternoon at 3:00 PM.

At least I know she is OK but I still have to wait.
Im really going through some serious withdrawal
problems. I dont think there is any cure or treatment
for GSD addiction...


----------

